# Looking for video of a train climbing a 3 floors+ building



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years ago I remember watching an interesting video, probably shot somewhere in Europe, of a model train climbing up the sides of a 3 stories or more high building usin a series of switchbacks. TVideo shows train going up and down the building. Anybody remember this? Can someone please point me to the video if possible.
Thanks
Joe where it is still hot and muggy in the Midlands of SC


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here ya go Joe I think this is the one you are looking for. I saved it as I thought it was really unique!!! The Regal

YouTube - Dückinghaus*Ein Hotel-Gasthof mit Gleisanschluß*


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, but that was not the video I am seeking. Pretty cool way to serve beer beer though. So I am still seeking the link to a video shot somewhere in Europe of a train (I think just an engine or trolley) climbing up the exterior side of a 3 stories+ building using a series of switchbacks. Once at the top the train was turned around and sent down. 

Joe 
Eating Italian ice in order to coll off in the hot and steaming SC Midlands on Autumn Eve


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

1) must have had absolutely perfect trackwork to make that work! 

2) was Fritz involved?


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Using some brain power that has been just sitting there I recall the audio from the video I'm seeking as having a distinct track sound. I am almost certain that it was a cog railroad that switchbacked its way up and down the exterior of the building. Does this ring a bell with anyone? Can't find it on any YouTube search. Or here. 

Joe


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Eureka! I found what I was looking for.
It is the Diggle Valley Railroad. This model line is noted as being, "the longest highest LGB rack railway in Europe."

Short video (3:09):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOWQ_2m--T4

Longer video (9:11):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3GK6RpCeRA

A Google search reveals that there is a Diggle Valley in the Pennines Mountains of northern England. 

Life is beautiful


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOWQ_2m--T4 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3GK6RpCeRA


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm.... 

1) Ladies and Gentlmen, please keep your hands and heads inside the car at all times. 

2) Memo from RR Pres: ROW needs clearing *immediately*. 

3) Side of building did make for a passable cliff wall. 

4) Derailments could be a serious pain once 'out of reach'. 

5) Vic needs to look into one of these for his 'pizza' or 'portable' layout.


----------



## DVRR (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Joe,
I am not so hot on internet comms, but did pick up your message via I do no know what.
Diggle Valley Railroad is my project and the rack railway is the longest ,highest etc.
I have just added another 30 yards of track to it going up another 15 feet or so in height.
I will do a video when the weather breaks and let you know where it is if you like.
We are in north England in the Pennine mountain range,midway between Manchester/Liverpool and Leeds.

Do you have a garden railroad, where in SC are you? 

Sandy


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like it needs some lubrication. How do you retrieve derailments?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool! Sounds like it needs a little conductive lubricant on the wheel flanges. 

BTW, the short video doesn't actually show the rack portion of the RR.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Sandy 

Welcome to MLS. 

Do you have a garden railroad, >>> Sadly no. Got some track, locos and cars, and started building some elevated framework, but life keeps getting in the way. Perhaps when I retire, but given the current political state of affairs that may not happen. 

where in SC are you? West Columbia. Subdivisions as far as one can see set in former cotton fields that were once pine barrens. 

Looking forward to seeing more of your DVRR. Most unique rr i haveever seen. How old is that wall? Man it looks ancient. Also what is the vertical height of the rr? Hiking Hadrian Wall from end to end is on my bucket list. Love hearing the clicky-clack sound. 

Yes, how do you retrieve derailments? Do you use a trained falcon? 

Joe


----------

